# 2 bbw voyeurs with nowhere to go...



## lipmixgirl (Apr 9, 2006)

anyone have any recommendations for toni and myself??? we have just discussed last night that we are both voyeurs with nowhere to go...so, where does one go to find that couple and/or group, with bbw,ssbbw, and or bhm partners that would like to be watched (yes, in the erotic sense!)

any and all help is greatly appreciated... and in the words of uncannybruceman - NO! this is NOT A JOKE!


----------



## bigdaddyj112419 (Apr 9, 2006)

I too am into SSBBW,BBW and BHM but there aren't many options for us out there. It surprises me that no one has taken the oppotunity to go with this.


----------



## toni (Apr 10, 2006)

:smitten:


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 10, 2006)

http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/cas/149912596.html

yes, toni and i posted on CL... so, if there are any shy dimensionites in the NYC metro area who care to share, but want to be very discreet, please contact us via our CL posting...


----------



## Jes (Apr 10, 2006)

dirty birdies!


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 10, 2006)

yes, yes we are.... dirty, dirty, dirty....:kiss2: 




Jes said:


> dirty birdies!


----------



## toni (Apr 10, 2006)

Truthfully, its not so much dirty as it is curiosity for me. I know how I get down, I am wondering if its the same across the board. I would even like to talk about it with other bbws/ssbbws(I am always looking for tips!).


----------



## Placebo (Apr 10, 2006)

toni said:


> Truthfully, its not so much dirty as it is curiosity for me. I know how I get down, I am wondering if its the same across the board. I would even like to talk about it with other bbws/ssbbws(I am always looking for tips!).


yeah, i could use some tips myself..... sorry i didnt make it out to see you two yesterday but im not in a position to abandon work plus yall know its all about the benjamins......... if you and toni and bruce want to get together sometime this week, im down 

oh yeah... massachusettes (sp?) here i come 

everything is set for me for the 15th

Placebo/keith


----------



## Jes (Apr 10, 2006)

toni said:


> Truthfully, its not so much dirty as it is curiosity for me. I know how I get down, I am wondering if its the same across the board. I would even like to talk about it with other bbws/ssbbws(I am always looking for tips!).


My plan here, toni, is to just start commenting: DIRTY BIRDY or SMITTEN KITTEN to every post. Not unlike a 'bot. You see how that'll work?


----------



## OriginalCyn (Apr 10, 2006)

I hang out on a sexuality board, AskIsadora.Com, and there is a section on that board called "Nontraditional Sex." You might try joining that board (it's entirely $$ free, spam-free, virus free, etc.), posting something in the "nontraditional" section, and seeing if any of Isadora's other members live in your area and are interested in what you're into.

Good luck!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 10, 2006)

Placebo said:


> yeah, i could use some tips myself..... sorry i didnt make it out to see you two yesterday but im not in a position to abandon work plus yall know its all about the benjamins......... if you and toni and bruce want to get together sometime this week, im down
> 
> oh yeah... massachusettes (sp?) here i come
> 
> ...



Damn. I have a gig that night. *pouts* You folks have fun!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 10, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/cas/149912596.html
> 
> yes, toni and i posted on CL... so, if there are any shy dimensionites in the NYC metro area who care to share, but want to be very discreet, please contact us via our CL posting...




Wow! How many responses have you gotten? This sounds like a grand scheme.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 11, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Wow! How many responses have you gotten? This sounds like a grand scheme.



well my dearest lilly..

we've had 5 responses.. 1 from a very sketchy average sized couple... the chick, who looks like she may be a size 12,does not count as bbw in my book (no offense to those size 12's who id as bbw).... NO AVERAGE SIZE CHICKS! sheesh! 

one guy who simply responded "send pics"

1 guy who wants to perform solo for us

1 guy who wanted to perform with us and have a 3-some...

and a couple that actually sounds promising...

i'll keep you posted...


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 11, 2006)

Placebo said:


> yeah, i could use some tips myself..... sorry i didnt make it out to see you two yesterday but im not in a position to abandon work plus yall know its all about the benjamins......... if you and toni and bruce want to get together sometime this week, im down
> 
> oh yeah... massachusettes (sp?) here i come
> 
> ...





there you are! we thought you'd fallen off the face of the earth!


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 11, 2006)

Placebo said:


> yeah, i could use some tips myself..... sorry i didnt make it out to see you two yesterday but im not in a position to abandon work plus yall know its all about the benjamins......... if you and toni and bruce want to get together sometime this week, im down
> 
> oh yeah... massachusettes (sp?) here i come
> 
> ...



Oh cool, we'll see you Saturday then!!  As for tips, hang around Heather and I a bit, you'll get more than you need to know in terms of info.  (I literally mean INFO, not anything else that might be going on in this thread... sheesh.)


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 11, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> As for tips, hang around Heather and I a bit, you'll get more than you need to know in terms of info.  (I literally mean INFO, not anything else that might be going on in this thread... sheesh.)






hmmmm, practicals... good idea, annmarie!


----------



## Placebo (Apr 11, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Oh cool, we'll see you Saturday then!!  As for tips, hang around Heather and I a bit, you'll get more than you need to know in terms of info.  (I literally mean INFO, not anything else that might be going on in this thread... sheesh.)


hahaha good to know


----------



## Placebo (Apr 11, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> there you are! we thought you'd fallen off the face of the earth!


nope, just been overloaded a bit =)


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 11, 2006)

vey iz mir... where are the fat freakideekis??? i know you are out there!!!! 

btw, lilly, we got another possible hit... this girl looks to be a size 16-18...

OH! LILLY! GREAT IDEA!!!!! are you up for the voyeuristic fun??? maybe we should post in MA?!?!?!? we could attempt a "viewing party" for the weekend of the 29th!!!!


----------



## Placebo (Apr 11, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> vey iz mir... where are the fat freakideekis??? i know you are out there!!!!
> 
> btw, lilly, we got another possible hit... this girl looks to be a size 16-18...
> 
> OH! LILLY! GREAT IDEA!!!!! are you up for the voyeuristic fun??? maybe we should post in MA?!?!?!? we could attempt a "viewing party" for the weekend of the 29th!!!!


hmmmm,
i'm intrigued.... keep me posted 
that's if you dont mind some skinny guy taggin' along of course


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 11, 2006)

Placebo said:


> hmmmm,
> i'm intrigued.... keep me posted
> that's if you dont mind some skinny guy taggin' along of course



sooooooo, dear keith... what else are you into??? (feel free to mail me privately) 

i am sooo bad, but damn, i can't help it!!!


----------



## Jes (Apr 11, 2006)

Am I the only person who thinks you should all have sex and then watch each other? 
Well, maybe not all of you, but the idea has potential...


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 11, 2006)

Jes said:


> Am I the only person who thinks you should all have sex and then watch each other?
> Well, maybe not all of you, but the idea has potential...




well, if keith is game..... tee hee hee...

toni? lilly? your thoughts?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 11, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> well, if keith is game..... tee hee hee...
> 
> toni? lilly? your thoughts?



My Nana would be rolling in her grave.  Sorry folks, I have way too many issues for this. I'd rather live vicariously.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 11, 2006)

lilly, you are such a party pooper...


----------



## fasub (Apr 11, 2006)

What about one of the fetish clubs?...I saw some hot stuff a while back at the old Hellfire...

Have not been to the new facility they opened in Brooklyn


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 11, 2006)

fasub said:


> What about one of the fetish clubs?...I saw some hot stuff a while back at the old Hellfire...
> 
> Have not been to the new facility they opened in Brooklyn



we are not looking for bdsm... but thanks for the idea...


----------



## Jes (Apr 11, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> well, if keith is game..... tee hee hee...
> 
> toni? lilly? your thoughts?


I'll watch anybody.


----------



## Jes (Apr 11, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> we are not looking for bdsm... but thanks for the idea...


I can't say for sure but I wouldn't be surprised if there was some very, very mild angle that wouldn't even be noticeable to you--someone just wanting you to watch, essentially (and THAT would be the domination of 1 partner over the other). Keep it in mind, at least.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Apr 11, 2006)

fasub said:


> What about one of the fetish clubs?...I saw some hot stuff a while back at the old Hellfire...
> 
> Have not been to the new facility they opened in Brooklyn


There's one in Brooklyn? Waxing nostalgic about the old Meatpacking District place....

I went to a Large Encounters party one night with a male friend. Saw a guy there who looked as if he'd stepped right out of the What BB Wants catalog (1999 edition). We did the eye-contact-but-don't-dare-speak-to-each-other thing for a bit, I had a drink with my friend, and we left to cab it down to Hellfire. Within minutes, I see Large Encounters Dude there.

It was too freakish a coincidence not to date the guy. So I did. I thought it was destiny.

It wasn't.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 11, 2006)

Jes said:


> I'll watch anybody.




honestly, i am not opposed to fetish play... if there are any bbw/ssbbw/or bhm into fetish play that want to be watched... contact me...

jes, are you going to join us then?!?!?!?


----------



## Jes (Apr 11, 2006)

No honey, I don't live in NY. And here in Philly, people don't actually have sex.


----------



## Placebo (Apr 11, 2006)

haha yeah i have to agree, i was just kidding before....

one person is plenty for me

i have enough problems being a regular social butterfly let alone a social sexual one

placebo


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 11, 2006)

really, i am not as wild as i make myself out to be... i am really a timid soul... i am a firm believer in fidelity and monogamy... 

and i am not into those nasty one-night stands... 

i am a wholesome girl... with traditional values...


----------



## Jes (Apr 11, 2006)

Well, for me...
Let's put it this way. The other day, I heard that Antiques Roadshow is coming to Philly.

And I've decided to take my vagina. I'm hoping to get an expert to handle it, maybe tell me what it is, the traditional uses, how long it is before it's an actual antique, etc. etc., maybe even name a price on the open market. I'm willing to sell for cheap though, that's for sure.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 11, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> honestly, i am not opposed to fetish play... if there are any bbw/ssbbw/or bhm into fetish play that want to be watched... contact me...
> 
> jes, are you going to join us then?!?!?!?



Just a caution here, while this thread is all in fun and such.... the boards aren't to be used as personals/dating/hookups, all that jazz... so if that's where this will be heading, I'd politely suggest finding another venue. 

/moderator


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 12, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Just a caution here, while this thread is all in fun and such.... the boards aren't to be used as personals/dating/hookups, all that jazz... so if that's where this will be heading, I'd politely suggest finding another venue.
> 
> /moderator






annmarie,

i do so promise that this thread was not intended to be used / nor shall it be used as a vehicle for personals/dating/hookups...

but can i still report on the progress????


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 12, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> annmarie,
> 
> i do so promise that this thread was not intended to be used / nor shall it be used as a vehicle for personals/dating/hookups...
> 
> but can i still report on the progress????



Sure, don't see an issue with that, as long as it's all handled the way it has been and doesn't degrade into some sort of over the line play by play. 

If the boss decides differently, I'm sure he'll let you know.


----------



## Cinda (Apr 13, 2006)

If I was bi I'd seriously be in love with Jes. The remarks about people in Philly not having sex and about having her antique vagina appraised by the Antique Roadshow almost made me pee myself. And the creme de la creme of her posts about peeing in the cats litterbox well, :smitten: 

Jes you are the BOMB! :wubu:

(I used to live in Philly area, lol)


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Apr 13, 2006)

Jes said:


> Well, for me...
> Let's put it this way. The other day, I heard that Antiques Roadshow is coming to Philly.
> 
> And I've decided to take my vagina. I'm hoping to get an expert to handle it, maybe tell me what it is, the traditional uses, how long it is before it's an actual antique, etc. etc., maybe even name a price on the open market. I'm willing to sell for cheap though, that's for sure.




Oh. My. God.

Reading this in the morning, and I'm glad I did. However, does anyone have any suggestions on how to get coffee out of a keyboard?


----------



## Carrie (Apr 13, 2006)

Jes said:


> Well, for me...
> Let's put it this way. The other day, I heard that Antiques Roadshow is coming to Philly.
> 
> And I've decided to take my vagina. I'm hoping to get an expert to handle it, maybe tell me what it is, the traditional uses, how long it is before it's an actual antique, etc. etc., maybe even name a price on the open market. I'm willing to sell for cheap though, that's for sure.



No matter what amount they appraise it for, be sure to ham it up for the cameras and look utterly shocked and exclaim something like, "I had no idea it was worth so much! My grandmother bought it at a swap meet in 1963..."


----------



## Jes (Apr 13, 2006)

Jes said:


> Well, for me...
> Let's put it this way. The other day, I heard that Antiques Roadshow is coming to Philly.
> 
> And I've decided to take my vagina. I'm hoping to get an expert to handle it, maybe tell me what it is, the traditional uses, how long it is before it's an actual antique, etc. etc., maybe even name a price on the open market. I'm willing to sell for cheap though, that's for sure.


Thanks to ms. carrie for the rep. I wish I was joking about the above, though. I hear it takes 25 years for a car to be an antique. It MUST be shorter with body parts (after all, most aren't made out of metal). I'm probably halfway there already!


----------



## Jes (Apr 13, 2006)

Carrie said:


> No matter what amount they appraise it for, be sure to ham it up for the cameras and look utterly shocked and exclaim something like, "I had no idea it was worth so much! My grandmother bought it at a swap meet in 1963..."


Are you kidding? I'm totally gonna tell them that I found it lying by the side of the road! 
I mean, now and then in my life, that's been 100% true!!!


----------



## fasub (Apr 13, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> There's one in Brooklyn? Waxing nostalgic about the old Meatpacking District place....
> 
> I went to a Large Encounters party one night with a male friend. Saw a guy there who looked as if he'd stepped right out of the What BB Wants catalog (1999 edition). We did the eye-contact-but-don't-dare-speak-to-each-other thing for a bit, I had a drink with my friend, and we left to cab it down to Hellfire. Within minutes, I see Large Encounters Dude there.
> 
> ...



LOL! Yes, I had a similar experience at two similar venues in New England. A woman who frequented the "dance" was at a fetish night I attended. Of course, my mind then went into hyperdrive..."could it be possible?, that long sought after combination?"

Being rather shy, I never approached her. Who knows?


----------



## Angel (Apr 13, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Just a caution here, while this thread is all in fun and such.... the boards aren't to be used as personals/dating/hookups, all that jazz... so if that's where this will be heading, I'd politely suggest finding another venue.
> 
> /moderator



Darn! I was just formulating an articulate "Hook up with an Angel:She'll take you to Heaven" thread.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 13, 2006)

Jes said:


> Well, for me...
> Let's put it this way. The other day, I heard that Antiques Roadshow is coming to Philly.
> 
> And I've decided to take my vagina. I'm hoping to get an expert to handle it, maybe tell me what it is, the traditional uses, how long it is before it's an actual antique, etc. etc., maybe even name a price on the open market. I'm willing to sell for cheap though, that's for sure.



Make sure you ask about proper archival care too. You know, like how they always say stuff is worth more if it hasn't been spiffed and cleaned in thirty years. Just to make sure you don't do anything to harm the patina.


[size=-3]I can't believe I just wrote that.[/size]


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 13, 2006)

fasub said:


> LOL! Yes, I had a similar experience at two similar venues in New England. A woman who frequented the "dance" was at a fetish night I attended. Of course, my mind then went into hyperdrive..."could it be possible?, that long sought after combination?"
> 
> Being rather shy, I never approached her. Who knows?



Well there are tons of people from the MA dances who hit Manray (well, when it's open). So out of all the crossover, there have to be some there for the lifestyle... ya know? Should've talked to her.


----------



## MissStacie (Apr 13, 2006)

toni said:


> Truthfully, its not so much dirty as it is curiosity for me. I know how I get down, I am wondering if its the same across the board. I would even like to talk about it with other bbws/ssbbws(I am always looking for tips!).




I'm a voyeur, too...but also a bit of a performer...so I could do either!

Let me know how you "make out" on your search...LOL

Hugs,


----------



## bigdaddyj112419 (Apr 13, 2006)

MissStacie said:


> I'm a voyeur, too...but also a bit of a performer...so I could do either!
> 
> Let me know how you "make out" on your search...LOL
> 
> Hugs,




Wow a rare find not many women who like to watch like to BE watched. Does being watched turn you on?


----------



## MissStacie (Apr 13, 2006)

bigdaddyj112419 said:


> Wow a rare find not many women who like to watch like to BE watched. Does being watched turn you on?




I think it's the whole performance piece of it, not exactly the sexual act. But, yes, I do get a charge about being watched. I took my hubby to a hotel that specialized in "special times" and our room not only had a huge jacuzzi, but mirrors on almost every surface, INCLUDING THE CEILING! I loved it..it was a little distracting, since I've never seen myself having sex before, but once the novelty wore off....it was intense...

Hugs,


----------



## fasub (Apr 14, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Well there are tons of people from the MA dances who hit Manray (well, when it's open). So out of all the crossover, there have to be some there for the lifestyle... ya know? Should've talked to her.



This was a few years ago (quite a few) and I'm encouraged to hear that there's a crossover. Goddess bless the internet!. I haven't been to ManRay in years, but sure enough, that's where I was. I would also attend the friday festivities at the now defunct Club Babyhead in Providence regularly.

In retrospect, the woman mentioned (whom we both probably know) already had a rather full dance card, and it probably would not have worked out. But you're right, who knows?


----------



## bigdaddyj112419 (Apr 15, 2006)

MissStacie said:


> I think it's the whole performance piece of it, not exactly the sexual act. But, yes, I do get a charge about being watched. I took my hubby to a hotel that specialized in "special times" and our room not only had a huge jacuzzi, but mirrors on almost every surface, INCLUDING THE CEILING! I loved it..it was a little distracting, since I've never seen myself having sex before, but once the novelty wore off....it was intense...
> 
> Hugs,



That is very true, it is more of the performance than the act itself. Seeing two people of size enjoying eachother is an intense act.


----------



## NFA (Apr 15, 2006)

Actually, two of my roommates went to some sort of group erotic event type thing in the Massachuestts area about a year ago, but I got the impression it wasn't especially fat friendly. They are both fat women, but I believe they just watched and didn't partake. One seemed especially self-conscious given the predominance of lean bodies as opposed to full ones. But perhaps there is something else about down in NYC that is what you'd like.


----------



## BBWMoon (Apr 19, 2006)

fasub said:


> LOL! Yes, I had a similar experience at two similar venues in New England. A woman who frequented the "dance" was at a fetish night I attended. Of course, my mind then went into hyperdrive..."could it be possible?, that long sought after combination?"
> 
> Being rather shy, I never approached her. Who knows?




OMG. I went to the Dances in NYC years ago, and my girlfriend hooked up with this guy who was really into the hellfire club. I can count on one hand how many times we ended up there. (Prior, A few times lit, others not...)

But once I went and a guy came up to me with a big smile on his face and greeted me like I was his "Homecoming Queen". He had just been to the dance, and to see me at both places, he was thrilled beyond compare!

But I was timid... (but not too timid, to be there... lol)
I said hi, and went back to gawking, lol.
eep!


----------



## missaf (Apr 22, 2006)

Sorry, stepping late into this thread... what about a swinger's club? Go together, take over a room and hang a sign on the door "just looking for watchers?"


----------



## lipmixgirl (Apr 23, 2006)

we want to see bbws and bhms specifically...


----------



## missaf (Apr 24, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> we want to see bbws and bhms specifically...



It can't hurt to look around various swinger's clubs and ask members or people who run them what types of clients they have, because you're looking for something unique. I know several couples (all in England) who have had wonderful luck at swingers parties finding BHMs and BBWs.


----------



## bigdaddyj112419 (Apr 24, 2006)

lipmixgirl said:


> we want to see bbws and bhms specifically...




Well not all swingers are skinny people. I happen to know a few couples that are both BHM and BBW and even more who are BHM or BBW. Check them out. There may even be a yahoo group in your area.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Apr 27, 2006)

hmm well i know at some point in august there is a folk music festivla a few hours north of where a live, making it about smack dab in between where i live and manhattan. It's like a smaller modern woodstock.


----------

